# Tyre Snow Socks



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone used these? I am not anticipating last year's snow but these look interesting


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Yes, bought some last year. A bit of a pain to get on but an even bigger pain to get off, I really struggled pulling them back off.

As for effectiveness they really worked for me. I only used them to get the van out of storage as it had about 14 inches of snow which had been there for about 2 weeks. Nothing else had been driven in the storage yard.

They worked really well and got me out without any issue. I only drove about 500 yards with them on and I can see signs of wear on them. Not sure how long they would last on the open road, of course they should only be driven on snow covered roads.

I stuck mine in the washing machine to clean and now keep them in the storage locker of the van.

Hope we don't need them this year. But worth having.

Stewart


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Put snow socks into youtube, loads of vids with people not having any problems using them


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


I know there are loads of videos, some showing how wonderful snow socks are and others showing them torn to shreds but what I need , just like Richard in the opening post is someone on here who I trust to relate their experiences with snow socks.... like Stewart has, saying just how good or bad they are. Would they be a good buy for me? I live in a hvillage on a slight hill about 1/2 mile from the main road and last year it was about three days before the snow plough folks found time to make us a path to the main road. 

I did have a set of chains years ago which are fine when all the roads are snowbound but these days the main roads are usually cleared very quickly and chains do not like tarmac ...so all I need is some help to get to the main road..... maybe if this winter is like the last then the next car purchased will need to be a 4 wheel drive ....but that does seem to be overkill for a few snowy days in the winter.

So are snow socks any good? or are they so new on the scene that no one here has used some ( other than Stewart :wink: ).


Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike

I would also be interested in first hand, reliable comments! :wink:

I looked into these, and others during the bad spell last winter, and came to the conclusion that there isn't a good product for use in this country.

You made the point when you said, _"I live in a village on a slight hill about 1/2 mile from the main road"_ and therein lies the problem for most of us.

Except on rare occasions you would need chains or socks for a maximum of half a mile, after which you would be on clear tarmac and the road surface would quickly shred the chains/socks. _(Stopping to take them off - then put them back on again when re-entering your lane would not be an appealing option.  )_

I came to the conclusion that they are really useful only in countries where the compacted snow lays on the road for weeks or months on end, and it's a better and safer option to use studded tyres, chains or similar as a matter of course, rather than try to clear the roads with salt. _(Which would have no effect anyway because it's too cold.)_

Only my opinion of course.

Dave


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought a set last year to use on my rwd Transit for my plumbing business which is all in the countryside. They are very very effective and I never failed to get anywhere. I dont see why they will not last another season. You will get in a bit of a mess putting them on and taking off but for £70 odd absolutely marvelous
Jim


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been thinking about snow socks but I'd need different pairs for the car and MH - approx £60 each, so £120.

Last year I considered snow belts, which could be used on either - £100ish.

Then I came across this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spray-Tyre-...M7IS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1322940575&sr=8-5

(Being a cheapskate, it made me think that painting some PVA glue onto the tyres might be similar :?: )

Anyone tried it? - Gordon


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Further down the page the link for the liquid snow chain takes one to are some comments. The feedback is similar to the one reproduced below

Frank


This product is a complete rip off. If you read the very small print on the can in English it says it is a spray for demisting your car windows. (However, in other languages it says it will increase the adhesion of your tyres in snow.) But it has no effect whatsoever on the adhesion of tyres in snow.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

bigfrank3 said:


> Further down the page the link for the liquid snow chain takes one to some comments.
> Frank


Obviously, I was in a hurry! I'd looked at a few "similar" products. How about this one?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tyre-Grip-Black-Ice-Protection/dp/B002WBEPRO/ref=pd_cp_auto_1

Much better feedback but 4x price - Gordon


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Another vote for snow socks. I've got pair for my VW T4 van. I've only used them on snow.ice, but to go anywhere I have to travel over a very very steep bridge over a marina cut. Steep enough so that going down is as much if not more of a problem than going up! I think they are marvellous, relatively easy to put on and only slightly more difficult to take off. 

Personally I wouldn't go over 20mph with them to avoid excessive wear, and certaintly wouldn't use them on tarmac. 

Malcolm


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I carry a set of autosocks all year in the van just in case I get stuck on wet grass or mud - suplemented by chains in the winter although i've yet to use the socks in anger. They seem to be made with a material a bit like rubble sacks but slightly more heavy duty so as mentioned I doubt they would last long on tarmac.

With hindsight I would have probably gone for Rud Soft Spikes, they have metal strips sewn into the contact fabric so look like they last better and are claimed to give better grip than conventional socks. They are also joined on the tyre using velcro which should make them easier to fit/remove...

http://www.rud.com/en/produkte/snow-chains/passenger-cars/softspike.html

Some ambulance and fire engine fleets have started carrying snowsocks so I would imagine they have done their homework on the product.

Pete


----------

